# Lens firmware update



## ktabes (Jan 13, 2013)

Its my first time updating a lens firmware, I wanted to update the firmware on my 40mm pancake lens because its kinda loud when using with manual focus so I thought it would help, but on canons website it only has it for mac os 10.7 and I'm using 10.8. Would it not work if I just select 10.7 and download it anyway? I don't want to mess up my camera/lens so I've been hesitate to try it. Or do you think they'll have it for 10.8 in the near future?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

Just download the 10.7 one - it'll work fine on 10.8.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 13, 2013)

Generally OS X 10.7 software will work with 10.8, as 10.8 was not a major change.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

The firmware update isn't MacOS software. All the Mac needs to do is mount the .dmg file so you can copy the file to a CF/SD card. 

To the OP - hopefully you're aware you can't use any body to update lens firmware, you need a 2012 body (T4i/650D, 5DIII or 1D X).


----------



## Botts (Jan 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The firmware update isn't MacOS software. All the Mac needs to do is mount the .dmg file so you can copy the file to a CF/SD card.
> 
> To the OP - hopefully you're aware you can't use any body to update lens firmware, you need a 2012 body (T4i/650D, 5DIII or 1D X).



The 6D will also work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2013)

Botts said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The firmware update isn't MacOS software. All the Mac needs to do is mount the .dmg file so you can copy the file to a CF/SD card.
> ...



Absolutely, also a 2012 body. Thanks!


----------



## ktabes (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Yeah, I just went ahead and downloaded it. I was just curious because I had never done a lens update before, but it was just like a camera firmware update, finished in no time.


----------



## Wildfire (Jan 14, 2013)

Botts said:


> The 6D will also work.



Confirmed. I updated my 40mm pancake using my 6D.


----------

